# HGH oral forms = BS?



## FloridaPump (Feb 16, 2010)

Had a guy offer me "Spray" HGH said it isn't an over the counter product and that its "legit"

All I have ever heard in the past is that the only way HGH will work is through injections. Has anything changed? as I have been away from the PE scene for a little bit.

Oral HGH still = bullshit?

Thanks
FloridaPump


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 16, 2010)

FloridaPump said:


> Had a guy offer me "Spray" HGH said it isn't an over the counter product and that its "legit"
> 
> All I have ever heard in the past is that the only way HGH will work is through injections. Has anything changed? as I have been away from the PE scene for a little bit.
> 
> ...



Yeah avoid them. They will be useless


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 23, 2010)

FloridaPump said:


> Had a guy offer me "Spray" HGH said it isn't an over the counter product and that its "legit"
> 
> All I have ever heard in the past is that the only way HGH will work is through injections. Has anything changed? as I have been away from the PE scene for a little bit.
> 
> ...



Yes,,its a total scam! Buy real HGH if thats the results your looking for.


----------

